# My web site is finished...



## WilliamTLear (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey everyone...

I just finished giving my web site a whole new look. If you get the chance check it out and tell me what you think, and please sign the guest book too if you haven't already.

Click here to view my web site 

Thank you,
Billy Lear :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 27, 2002)

Looking good dude!

I see you have the pic of you and I squared of at Jeff Blay's. I should scann the pic of you and I choking the cr@p out of each other too. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 27, 2002)

The site kicks!  The photo section is great!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 27, 2002)

William,
 So good to see another "kiddie" (I had to add that somewhere, no disrespect intended:asian: ) using geocities! Love the look man! Seen mine yet? 
My site


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

You're moving too much data!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 27, 2002)

I got locked out also.  you need to buy more bandwidth.  I'm guessing you have a fairly graphics intensive site, and graphics eat bandwidth fast.  extra bandwidth on geocities is pretty cheap.  Tripod also has some extra bandwidth for cheaps.


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 27, 2002)

You did a great job on it...as always,

What font are you using on your title...I really like the look of it, and I know several sites us it. Definitely want to see more pictures!!!!

Once again great job, jb:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 27, 2002)

Looks great bud.  Really impressive.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 27, 2002)

Is this the final draft?   How many different versions has there been?   You change your mind more than a woman does.  



Just kidding my friend.  I love the change, it suits you. 

Dot
:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 28, 2002)

I didn't think that I would have 529 hits today... try now... it's comming up for me.


----------



## Seig (Aug 28, 2002)

I went, I saw, I signed.  Bite Me.:rofl:


----------



## meni (Aug 28, 2002)

very nice, well done


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *You did a great job on it...as always,
> 
> ...



I found the font, it's called "Bonzai" and is freeware....

jb:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *You did a great job on it...as always,
> 
> ...



It's a pretty popular font... I originally got it from Mr. Conatser, and the title I have for it is Datum.ssk

Oh hell who cares what it's called... I like the way it looks, and I appreciate your compliment man.

Take Care,
Billy Lear :asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I care because I'm probably gonna steal it for my site....:rofl: 

jb:asian:


----------



## Roland (Aug 28, 2002)

.....looks better after every reboot man.
Awesome!


----------



## Les (Aug 29, 2002)

Billy,

Your site is looking good, well done.

(I couldn't get the links page up though).

Les


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 29, 2002)

Keep it up Mr. Lear.  It is looking good!!!

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *Keep it up Mr. Lear.  It is looking good!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr. Billings. Are you going to be out in Sept.? or are things still uncertain?

Take Care,
Billy Lear


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 29, 2002)

William,

No, I probably will not make it.  I have not talked to Bryan yet, but did let Tommy Burks know.  I will call Bryan this week.  I was hoping I could work things out, but it just does not look good family-wise right now.  

I am going to miss it a lot!!!!!!  Some of my students may be attending, so make them feel welcome.  Just not the way Wes welcomed you!

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 31, 2002)

It is a work in progress, but tell me what you think?

Click here for the links page 

Thanks Everyone,
Billy Lear

P.S. If anyone has a link that they want added to my site submit the URL here and I will add it.


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2002)

Billy,

I have added your site to the links on my website.

Check it out at http://www.americankenpo.co.uk 

Les


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *It is a work in progress, but tell me what you think?
> 
> ...




Good looking site! Well put together it has a nice appearance


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 5, 2002)

Billy,
Good job on your site!  I love the font, the color, and the arrangement; very pleasing.  
Looking forward to see more pictures. 

Min
UKS


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 8, 2002)

Nice Site;
 I will visit again!
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------

